# Bleach and Urine maybe PG! anyone try this?



## snl41296

You might be surprised to know that millions of women all over the world depend on homemade pregnancy tests to determine whether they are pregnant or not. This type of pregnancy test actually dates back to ancient times. Back then, obviously the technology was not as advanced as it is now and women did not have the luxury of just going to their local Walgreen and pick up an over the counter pregnancy test kit. They had to come up with other ways to help them determine whether they were pregnant or not. Of course, no pregnancy test, other then the ones done by the doctor, are 100% accurate.

However, these homemade recipes, some of which have been tested by scientists, can be a good indicator of whether you are with child or not. There are basically three very popular homemade pregnancy tests.

The Dandelion Leave Recipe

The first one consists of using dandelion leaves. Take the leaves and remove them from the stem of the Dandelion. Then take those leaves and place them on a piece plastic wrap and place it on the ground. Make sure they are not sitting directly under sunlight. Now urinate on the leaves. Make sure you saturate them. Now let the leaves sit for about 10 minutes. If red blisters form on the leaves, that is a sign that you might be pregnant. As this is not 100% accurate, do consult a doctor immediately if you are getting positive results.

The Pine Sol Method

The second way you can check for pregnancy is by using pine sol. Most people use pine sol as a cleaning product, but do you know that it can also be used as a homemade pregnancy test? Just get some pine sol and mix it with some of your urine. Watch it to see if the color changes. If it does then you might be pregnant. Again, this is not a 100% accurate method; always consult a doctor immediately if you are getting positive results.

Use Bleach

And last way you can test for pregnancy at home is by using Bleach. Bleach is another commonly used household cleaning product that can also be used to see if a woman is with child.

Again, just mix your urine with the bleach. If it fizzes or become a little frothy, then there is a chance that you might be pregnant. As I said before, none of these homemade tests are 100% accurate. They can only be used as a guide. To find out if you are truly pregnant you will need to visit your doctor. If you don't want to see a doctor then goes to the local drugstore and pick up a pregnancy test kit. Take it home and do the test. Early pregnancy detection is very important. So if you think you are pregnant make sure you get tested.



Article Source: https://EzineArticles.com/5156040


----------



## HayleyJJ

ohhh will try bleach later x


----------



## PocoHR

This is really cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wantingagirl

I tried the bleach :blush: and is really frothy. Is this actually been proven or an old wives tale? xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Interesting! I'd never heard of any of these before. :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

wantingagirl said:


> I tried the bleach :blush: and is really frothy. Is this actually been proven or an old wives tale? xxxx

mine was the same way LMAO not sure he 18th AF is due time will tell


----------



## vanillastar

I don't think the bleach thing is accurate at all. I tried it just for fun though. :blush: Im 17 weeks pregnant and when I added the pee to the bleach it bubbled and fizzed and got really frothy. I also had DH do it and his did the same thing and I know for sure he is not pregnant! lol


----------



## mikaylasmommy

How interesting! I'll try the bleach thing soon... :) Thank you for sharing!


----------



## GettingBroody

That's really interesting, you should post it in the ttc section too if you haven't already - now we'll all be developing pee-on-a-leaf addictions along with our poas ones!! :haha:


----------



## Lily7

I am a clean freak and one of my things is that I am constantly bleaching the toilet, nearly everytime I go! So basically what I'm saying is there is almost always a constant flow of bleach in our toilet!

If I go then flush then bleach.....and am going again soon after (so fresh bleach in the water still) it always fizzes and froth's! 

Although I am so desperate to conceive I am actually going to go now and try it out to be sure!!! haha


----------



## Lily7

LOL just tried it only not the bleach in the toilet, used my pee cup and mixed it my urine and bleach and it fizzed and frothed!! test says BFN tho (stupid test) My heart wants to go with the bleach test but my head is going with the CBD!


----------



## daisybby03

MY EYES ARE BURNING! I tried this and I about killed myself with the smell from the mixture:( I cant get that smell out of my nose. My was VERY frothy and bubbly...we shall see....oh gosh...yuck...the smell...:(


----------



## daisybby03

we need a poll somewhere...saying whether or not it was right


----------



## wolfcat87

Bleach with urine is definitely a wives tale. It will foam either way and your urine had ammonia in it which mixes with bleach to make a toxic gas. When my daughter was 1 I put bleach in her potty to clean it and let it soak. My husband was supposed to empty it out and told me he was doing it now what i told him to and didn't do it. My daughter went and used her potty and screamed. We ran in and she was unable to breath and was trying to walk out and then she fell to the floor and was convulsing with foam coming out of her mouth. It took me 5 minutes to remember my Nana's told me about the time when she mixed bleach with ammonia and almost died and I knew that's what happened to my baby and sure enough my husband had not emptied the bleach from the potty before our daughter went to use it. We rushed her to the emergency room where the people on staff didn't even know about bleach with ammonia being deadly and they wanted to argue with us (and later they were proven wrong). But lucking our daughter survived with hopefully no long term damage. So please don't mix your pee into bleach, who knows how you inhaling any fumes from it could affect you or any unborn child.


----------



## wolfcat87

Also, if you don't believe me, look up mixing bleach with ammonia as being extremely deadly online. It's true.


----------



## lisap2008

wolfcat87 said:


> Also, if you don't believe me, look up mixing bleach with ammonia as being extremely deadly online. It's true.

I agree its very toxic combination. and any urine will bubble when mixed with it , its not at all a indication of pregnancy.


----------

